# Rockford Fosgate T3002



## sonic purity (Nov 20, 2007)

First off, I bought this amp cause I just wanted to see if it really lived up to the power ratings that I saw on birthsheets and on the rated vs actual power site. I got it used for $90 shipped. (Got a great deal on it) My first impression of this amp when I took it out of the box was, wow its almost as big as my T10001bd, very heavy and solid. I hooked it up to a pair of 10's in my F150. I have had several amps in my truck JL audio, planet audio, Zapco, and a couple other I can remember off hand. Going through my music ranging from hard rock to rap, this amp blew me away. It has close to the SQ of the Zapco (probably cause its an ab class and not d class like the other amps I have had on the subs) and the power output of the Planet audio bb1350.1. It stays cool even in the 115 degree heat here in Nor Cal, and hasn't shut down yet even when pushed hard. The one negative is that like my T10001bd the cover rattles with the bass notes. But thanks to some guys here on the forum, I have gotten some tips on how to fix that. It does draw a bit of power, but that is to be expected for ab class amp putting out close to 900 watts. (according to the rockford website) For an amp that is rated at 50 watts per channel, this is an incredible value. I will re-review this amp in a couple of weeks cause I want to hear how it sounds on my mids and highs. But as for sub duty, this is a definite thumbs up.  

rated power:
50 watts x 2 @ 4 ohms
150 watts x 2 @ 1 ohm
300 watts x1 @ 2 ohms

average actual power:
223 watts x 2 @ 4 ohms
346 watts x 2 @ 1 ohm
838 watts x 1 @ 2 ohms

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/amp_power_output.asp


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

I have one of these powering my CW21's. Birth sheet puts it at something like 208 watts per side, just shy of their average suggested power. I've very pleased with it, but the size is a slight drawback in my pickup.

Good review. I've been preaching about the old T-series Power amps for awhile now. If you have the space for them, there really aren't any competitors when you look at price, amount of power, and build quality.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a T3002 and T4004. Love these amps. Making a LOT of power for 250 bucks total. Can't argue with that! As you noted, only draw backs are size, power consumption, and that darn rattling cover. 

P.S. How did you fix the rattling cover, It's starting to piss me off.


----------



## sonic purity (Nov 20, 2007)

DaveRulz said:


> I have a T3002 and T4004. Love these amps. Making a LOT of power for 250 bucks total. Can't argue with that! As you noted, only draw backs are size, power consumption, and that darn rattling cover.
> 
> P.S. How did you fix the rattling cover, It's starting to piss me off.


So far I have fixed it by taking the damn thing off! I got two T series amps right now and both are nude. I think I am going to get some dynamat extreme and put a couple strips on each side of the main cover. That should do it.


----------



## jstutzman (Aug 11, 2009)

I called RF about this rattling cover and there suggestion was to get some double sided tape and place it under the cover where it is rattling.


----------

